
Gender Stereotypes in Clothes - robbixcx
https://www.letclothesbeclothes.co.uk/gender-stereotypes
======
DanBC
Just in case you care about this stuff, Let Clothes Be Clothes is transphobic
and spreads misinformation about relevant law in the UK.

